# Roma, secondo acquisto: Karsdorp



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2017)

In arrivo il secondo colpo della Roma dopo Hector Moreno, c'è il terzino destro Rick Karsdorp. Secondo Sportmediaset, l'accordo con il Feyenoord del classe 95 è vicino alla chiusura. Gli olandesi chiedono 15 mln di euro, la Roma ne offrono 12, offerta che potrebbe essere accettata.


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Giugno 2017)

E questi prendono in giro noi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> E questi prendono in giro noi


? 
Karsdorp è sicuramente un ottimo acquisto; certo, viene dal campionato olandese, ma non lo vedo troppo inferiore a Conti.


----------



## antonio92 (19 Giugno 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> E questi prendono in giro noi



se davvero kasdorp e seri diventassero ufficiali sono 2 ottimi colpi eh


----------



## juventino (19 Giugno 2017)

Quello della Roma, considerate le scarse disponibilità economiche, alla fine sarebbe pure un buon mercato. I problemi arriveranno come al solito quando la squadra troverà le prime difficoltà e finirà inevitabilmente nell'occhio del ciclone dell'ambiente.


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ?
> Karsdorp è sicuramente un ottimo acquisto; certo, viene dal campionato olandese, ma non lo vedo troppo inferiore a Conti.





antonio92 ha scritto:


> se davvero kasdorp e seri diventassero ufficiali sono 2 ottimi colpi eh



Ma si ragazzi, è indubbio che sia un ottimo talento..
Ma è una scommessa, al pari di Conti, ecco perchè dicevo che non ha senso che prendano in giro noi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quello della Roma, considerate le scarse disponibilità economiche, alla fine sarebbe pure un buon mercato. I problemi arriveranno come al solito quando la squadra troverà le prime difficoltà e finirà inevitabilmente nell'occhio del ciclone dell'ambiente.


Salah resta una perdita gravissima davanti.


----------



## juventino (19 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Salah resta una perdita gravissima davanti.



Infatti per me avrebbero dovuto sacrificare Manolas, ma evidentemente non c'era modo di trattenere l'egiziano.


----------



## ralf (19 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Infatti per me avrebbero dovuto sacrificare Manolas, ma evidentemente non c'era modo di trattenere l'egiziano.



Su Manolas pare ci sia anche il Chelsea.



antonio92 ha scritto:


> se davvero kasdorp e seri diventassero ufficiali sono 2 ottimi colpi eh




Per ora si stanno muovendo bene.


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> In arrivo il secondo colpo della Roma dopo Hector Moreno, c'è il terzino destro Rick Karsdorp. Secondo Sportmediaset, l'accordo con il Feyenoord del classe 95 è vicino alla chiusura. Gli olandesi chiedono 15 mln di euro, la Roma ne offrono 12, offerta che potrebbe essere accettata.



ma non era già dell'Inter?&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Jaqen (20 Giugno 2017)

Salah è il colpo in negativissimo della Roma. [FANTACALCIO MODE ON] Dzeko purtroppo non è da comprare l'anno prossimo senza Salah.


----------



## DrHouse (20 Giugno 2017)

gli acquisti della Roma non sono mai malaccio, anche quando perde la scommessa ci perde poco (eccetto Iturbe, che comunque essendo giovane puoi recuperarci qualcosa)...

il problema è che le scommesse avresti dovuto affiancarle ai Marquinhos, Lamela, Pjanic, Benatia e Salah che invece puntualmente cedi...


----------



## Willy Wonka (20 Giugno 2017)

Al posto di chi giocherà? Cioè mi spiego meglio magari. Florenzi diventa panchinaro? E Bruno Peres? Più Rudiger da terzino bloccato ha giocato spesso e volentieri. Acquisto che non capisco a meno di un paio di cessioni tra quei tre.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (20 Giugno 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> gli acquisti della Roma non sono mai malaccio, anche quando perde la scommessa ci perde poco (eccetto Iturbe, che comunque essendo giovane puoi recuperarci qualcosa)...
> 
> il problema è che le scommesse avresti dovuto affiancarle ai Marquinhos, Lamela, Pjanic, Benatia e Salah che invece puntualmente cedi...



Abbiamo problemi con il uefa fairplay o facciamo così o acquisti non possiamo farne, ma mi sembra che anche chi i problemi con la Uefa non li ha , non è che agisca tanto diversamente da noi , la juve è passata da pogba vidal pirlo a kedhira pjanic marchisio nel giro di un paio di anni, fanno mercati in attivo da anni eppure sono ben più ricchi di noi. La verità è che il calcio è cambiato, dietro i trasferimenti dei giocatori c'è un giro di soldi spaventoso che fa mangiare procuratori, intermediari ,famiglie e chi più ne ha più ne metta, al di là dei nostri problemi finanziari è difficile trattenere a lungo un giocatore se non fortemente motivato, vedi nel nostro caso nainggolan che ha fatto una scelta di vita, ma se avesse voluto andare sarebbe già al Chelsea da un anno, perché l'offerta fu veramente importante.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (20 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Al posto di chi giocherà? Cioè mi spiego meglio magari. Florenzi diventa panchinaro? E Bruno Peres? Più Rudiger da terzino bloccato ha giocato spesso e volentieri. Acquisto che non capisco a meno di un paio di cessioni tra quei tre.



Florenzi rientra da un anno di stop ce ne vorrà di tempo per riprendersi, spero che rudiger terzino non lo si veda più, e bruno peres in una difesa a 4 è improponibile


----------



## Willy Wonka (20 Giugno 2017)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Florenzi rientra da un anno di stop ce ne vorrà di tempo per riprendersi, spero che rudiger terzino non lo si veda più, e bruno peres in una difesa a 4 è improponibile



Ok, ma la rosa ha dei limiti numerici anche. Secondo te nessuno sarà ceduto? Può essere che Bruno Peres sia visto da Di Francesco come sostituto a costo zero di Salah? 

PS grazie per la risposta cara.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (20 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ok, ma la rosa ha dei limiti numerici anche. Secondo te nessuno sarà ceduto? Può essere che Bruno Peres sia visto da Di Francesco come sostituto a costo zero di Salah?
> 
> PS grazie per la risposta cara.



Forse rudiger potrebbe andare via, ma secondo me torna nel suo ruolo di centrale, bruno peres non ha convinto nessuno e se la roma trovasse qualcuno a cui cederlo lo farebbe volentieri, sicuramente non sarà il sostituto di Salah, non ne ha le qualità, lo sarebbe più florenzi che nel ruolo di Salah ci ha giocato il primo anno di garcia facendo molto bene nel tridente con totti e Gervinho. Sono sicura però che il sostituto di Salah verrà acquistato anche se posso metterci una firma che sarà sicuramente meno forte di lui, ma a me sta bene anche rinforzare nel complesso la squadra anche indebolendoti in un singolo ruolo.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Su Manolas pare ci sia anche il Chelsea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Farei volentieri un sacrificio per manolas.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Al posto di chi giocherà? Cioè mi spiego meglio magari. Florenzi diventa panchinaro? E Bruno Peres? Più Rudiger da terzino bloccato ha giocato spesso e volentieri. Acquisto che non capisco a meno di un paio di cessioni tra quei tre.



Florenzi ritorna a fare il centrocampista al massimo


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Su Manolas pare ci sia anche il Chelsea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'e Monchi..

Karsdorp è un ragazzo che potrebbe fare benissimo a Roma, 12 mln E mi sembra un affare.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Giugno 2017)

Oh a me un Bruno Peres come jolly non dispiacerebbe mica.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> In arrivo il secondo colpo della Roma dopo Hector Moreno, c'è il terzino destro Rick Karsdorp. Secondo Sportmediaset, l'accordo con il Feyenoord del classe 95 è vicino alla chiusura. Gli olandesi chiedono 15 mln di euro, la Roma ne offrono 12, offerta che potrebbe essere accettata.



Ci avevano detto che questo era già preso dalla PotenzadiSuning o sbaglio?


----------

